# Klares Wasser nach dem Winter??



## Maverick82 (7. Feb. 2010)

Huhu!

Ich habe letzten April noch geklagt, dass unser Teichwasser sehr sehr trüb war. Er wurde immer grüner und grüner. Im Juli habe ich dann einen Helix Filter mit einem Sifi gebaut...und es wurde zwar ein wenig besser, aber nicht perfekt! Wir mussten alle 1-2 Stunden den Siebfilter komplett reinigen, weil er sich zugesetzt hatte. Also habe ich über den Winter mit einem neuen Angefangen und wollte ihn nun bald testen.

Seit einer Woche ist unser Teich nun vom Eis befreit und siehe da??? Ich kann bis auf den Teichgrund schauen. 1m Tief!

Ist das normal, das dass Wasser nachem gefrorenen Zustand erstmal richtig klar ist? Der Teich ist natürlich der direkten Sonne ausgesetzt...vielleicht liegt es daran, dass der Teich keine Sonne mehr gesehen hat?

Ich hoffe mich kann jemand aufklären. Denn ich gehe stark davon aus, das dass Wasser bald wieder anfängt zu grünen 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Xeal (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Klares Wasser nach dem Winter??*

Hi !
Das Liegt daran, dass bei den kalten Temperaturen Selbst Algen absterben. Diese färben vermutlich im Frühjahr dein Wasser wieder grün, sobald sie wachsen. 
So ist es zumindest bei mir, noch ..


----------



## herten04 (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Klares Wasser nach dem Winter??*



Maverick82 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mich kann jemand aufklären. Denn ich gehe stark davon aus, das dass Wasser bald wieder anfängt zu grünen
> 
> Gruß Mav



Hallo Mav.

Die Grünfärbung des Wassers hängt meistens mit der Algenblüte zusammen die bei steigenden Temperaturen immer aufs neue beginnt.
Da die Pflanzen zu diesem Zeitpunkt im Wachstum(und somit mit der Nährstoffaufnahme in Verzug geraten)gegenüber den Algen im Nachteil sind  können besagte Algen schneller wachsen und somit färbt sich das Wasser.

Mit dem später beschleunigtem Wachstum der Pflanzen behebt sich das Problem(falls genügend Planzen vorhanden sind) meistens von selber.(Pflanzen nehmen die Nährstoffe auf und die Algen verhungern)

Um diesem Problem von Anfang an zu begegnen benutzt man eine UVC die die Algenbildung zum größten Teil verhindert.


----------



## Annett (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Klares Wasser nach dem Winter??*

Mahlzeit Mav.

Die Algenproblematik hatte ich vor einiger Zeit mal etwas ausführlicher beleuchtet, da die Fragen immer wieder auftraten und auch weiterhin auftreten werden.
In einem Thread hat man meist nicht die Zeit, alle Seiten ausführlich zu beleuchten. 

Es sind darin auch einige Lösungsansätze aufgezeigt: Grundsätzliches zum Thema Algen 
Vielleicht hilft es, die Schwachstellen im eigenen System zu finden...


----------



## Tilman (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Klares Wasser nach dem Winter??*

Außer Algen alleine sind es auch Nährstoffe, die sich erst mit höherer Wassertemperatur durch alle Wasserschichten verteilen. Wenn Fische im Teich sind, so gründeln sie meist im Winter nur noch vereinzelt, oder aber garnicht mehr. Dadurch wird das Wasser auch klarer. Das ist ein Phnomen, welches auch in großen Stillwassern auftritt.


----------



## luko1662 (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Klares Wasser nach dem Winter??*

hi xeal
habe aber den eindruck,daß die fadenalgen selbst bei diesem extremen winter gewachsen sind .
trotz abdeckplane
mfg detlef


----------



## herten04 (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Klares Wasser nach dem Winter??*

Hallo.

Hier mal ein Bild wie sich die Fadenalgen über den Winter entwickelt haben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Klares Wasser nach dem Winter??*

Bei mir ein ähnliches Bild 

Und die treiben meinen PH-Wert mal schön nach oben wenn die Sonne scheint


----------



## Redlisch (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Klares Wasser nach dem Winter??*

Hallo, 
bei mir sind keine gewachsen.

Ich habe heute mal durch das Loch im Eis geschaut, in 2m tiefe bilickte ein Koi zurück 

So sieht bei mir alles noch ganz gut aus, mal sehen wann das Eis endlich  verschwunden sein wird.

Axel


----------



## marja (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Klares Wasser nach dem Winter??*

Hallo

bei mir ist das Wasser im unteren Bereich wieder etwas dunkler nach dem Winter, d.h. ich kann nicht ganz bis zum Boden herunterschauen.

Wie geht es aber nun weiter, für mich als Teichneuling. Ich habe bisher ja nur den ersten Herbst und Winter mitgemacht. Im Frühjahr stellt man ja dann langsam wieder die Pumpe/Filter an, zumindest bei mir, da sie aus war.

Ab wann stelle ich sie am günstigsten an, wenn ich auch wieder füttere, d.h. ab 8 Grad Wassertemperatur. Kann ich sie schon vor April anschalten, da ich auch einen halben Wasserwechsel machen wollte, aber in der Kleingartensparte das Wasser erst ab April wieder angestellt wird, denke ich.

LG Marja


----------

